# MeCoffee dead - anyone got a copy of the instructions



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

I had to turn the power off and my MeCoffee has not coped with it. It does not heat the boiler and does not properly connect to my iOS device. Interestingly when I turn the power off again the app does fire a notification that the device is out of range so it isn't completely fried.

Unless anyone has any idea how to kick it back into life I am going to have to remove it. Unfortunately the MeCoffee website is down so the instructions are not available. Does anyone have a copy they can share?

It is going to be a challenge to rewire without them!

Thanks


----------



## FJP84 (Dec 25, 2017)

RobW said:


> I had to turn the power off and my MeCoffee has not coped with it. It does not heat the boiler and does not properly connect to my iOS device. Interestingly when I turn the power off again the app does fire a notification that the device is out of range so it isn't completely fried.
> 
> Unless anyone has any idea how to kick it back into life I am going to have to remove it. Unfortunately the MeCoffee website is down so the instructions are not available. Does anyone have a copy they can share?
> 
> ...


Hi I just looked at the website and I can go to the installation manual: https://mecoffee.nl/mecoffee/installation/

Unfortunately I can't help you with the current behavior. Is the max thermostat still operational?


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank goodness the website is back online, I've managed to reverse out the unit. Sad times with my Silvia being back to a dumb machine - the espresso quality has taken a hit.

I'm not sure what has failed on it, the bluetooth is obviously still working but something fundamental has stopped working. I'll email him but I will not hold my breath.


----------



## FJP84 (Dec 25, 2017)

RobW said:


> Thank goodness the website is back online, I've managed to reverse out the unit. Sad times with my Silvia being back to a dumb machine - the espresso quality has taken a hit.
> 
> I'm not sure what has failed on it, the bluetooth is obviously still working but something fundamental has stopped working. I'll email him but I will not hold my breath.


Good luck. I did get a no response at all unfortunately. Mine first gen Mecoffee had problems with steam temperature causing high peaks of 180c with a broken Max thermostat as a result.

I also decided to remove this PID. Now I am waiting for all the parts to arrive to install a DIY external PID. Meanwhile I am surfing the temperature wave :-S


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

I decided to stop trying to pimp my 10 year old Silvia and ordered a Rocket R58. Can't wait for it to arrive. Temp surfing sucks in the meantime!


----------



## FJP84 (Dec 25, 2017)

RobW said:


> I decided to stop trying to pimp my 10 year old Silvia and ordered a Rocket R58. Can't wait for it to arrive. Temp surfing sucks in the meantime!


Wow, Nice one!

After my DIY PID project, I want to go manual all the way by getting a second hand La Pavoni Europicolla and some time later a quality manual grinder. This alongside my pidded miss Silvia.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2020)

This link was all I needed when my Rancilio with MeCoffee PID stopped heating. With my situation however the app and Bluetooth connectivity was always functioning.

https://greatinfusions.com/blog/great-infusions-coffee-blog/the-first-thing-to-do-if-your-rancilio-silvia-wont-heat/


----------

